# The Pacific Northwest tree octopus (Octopus paxarbolis)



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Help Save The ENDANGERED*

*Pacific Northwest Tree Octopus*


here's the website:

Save The Pacific Northwest Tree Octopus


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww... Home! And somebody has way too much time on their hands *giggles*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

shy little beasts they are!:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I might send Ellie to help them if she doesn't behave herself! :lol2:


----------

